# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET > VS 2022 Auto clicker in VB

## Saar

Hi!
I am trying to make an auto clicker with an option to select a specific position with a click on the screen.
In example, you press a button in the windows form and then you will be able to click anywhere you want on your PC screen and it will lock the mouse there and send clicks.
I know how to make the clicks but I don't know how to set the mouse to a specific location like that.
Appreciate any help  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

_Moderator Actions: Thread Closed - We do not allow auto clickers on the forum._

----------

